# Failed nremt-b written, good online resources??



## Coe45 (Jul 18, 2012)

So I took the nremt last week and got my results back, not what I expected. I got passing on airway and OB/gyn/medical the rest below passing. That test made me feel under educated. My girlfriends grandma whom is a paramedic reviewed with me befor my test. She stated that I knew to much, or more than she'd think I would. I agreed, I knew textbook b/ps all the way to s/s of cardiac tamponades. But.... Still failed. Anyone know of any studying techniques. What about the navigate test thingy on jblearning.com, is that any good?. Feedback much appreciated!!!!:glare:


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 18, 2012)

study the topics you failed.

Don't spend a lot of time on those you passed. (unless it was barely)

You will need to spend a lot of time for minimal gains on the topics you did well on. 

You will find you get more knowledge for the time you spend on your weak subjects comparitively. 

It doesn't really matter what testing site or book you use, just do lots of questions.


----------



## Coe45 (Jul 18, 2012)

I felt pretty confident going into the test as well. Soon as I sat down, BOOM!! my nerves just went nuts! Airway is a strong suit for me, but trauma I'm not to sure about. Any good pointers with trauma questions? Besides proper spine immobilization?


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 18, 2012)

Honestly, I have no idea what they teach about trauma in Basic class.

I haven't taught a basic class in 10 years and the answer I would choose most likely is the wrong one.


----------



## Coe45 (Jul 18, 2012)

Did anyone else get questions that already had the first step in the assessment process covered, and then asked what's next. It seemed I had a lot of those, it seemed like when I studied I always emphasized on what to do first. Then forgot what's next, while reading the question I'm either thinking airway, or c-spine, then all of a sudden it's already covered. Then my nerves take over and I can't think in depth. Grrrrr it really makes me mad. Especially after studying all that time, just to come up short.:blink:


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 18, 2012)

Try a Kaplan book?


----------



## Coe45 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've heard nothing but bad things about the Kaplan book on these forums. I've heard good things about jblearning.com, but I don't know if those promoting jblearning are actually students, or they're ppl working for jb lol do idk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 18, 2012)

JBlearning has a good reputation along with EMT-national-training.com.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 18, 2012)

I do not work for Jones and Bartlett, and I highly reccomend JB Learning.


----------



## code3gyal (Jul 18, 2012)

emtquiz is a site that will really help you all the questions on there are on the nremt it does cost 40 bucks tho its money well spent read all the chapters and take all the quizzes i guarantee you that you wil pass pm me if you have more questions


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2012)

code3gyal said:


> emtquiz is a site that will really help you all the questions on there are on the nremt it does cost 40 bucks tho its money well spent read all the chapters and take all the quizzes i guarantee you that you wil pass pm me if you have more questions



You guarantee it? If the OP doesn't pass are you going to refund his money?


----------



## Milla3P (Jul 19, 2012)

Google: Emtb.com registry review. 75 question test and it tells you why you're wrong. And it's FREE FREE FREE!!!


----------



## Coe45 (Jul 19, 2012)

Milla3P said:


> Google: Emtb.com registry review. 75 question test and it tells you why you're wrong. And it's FREE FREE FREE!!!




I took the free registry review on emtb.com after I learned I didn't pass the nremt. I missed 9 and got an 88% on the review test. These practice
Are either misleading, or my nerves just take over when it actually counts!:mellow:


----------



## code3gyal (Jul 22, 2012)

yup i guarantee it as well as the site if you dont pass they will refund your money


----------



## code3gyal (Jul 22, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> You guarantee it? If the OP doesn't pass are you going to refund his money?



yup i guarantee it as well a s the site if you dont pass they will refund your money this site has a 98% pass rate for everyone that has joined


----------



## Youngin (Jul 22, 2012)

I failed my written about a week ago, and I'm using JBLearning's JBTest Prep. It has ~100 questions on Airway and Breathing, Cardiology, Trauma, OB & Pediatrics, Medical, and Operations. The questions remind me of the written, so I figure it's worth it.

http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763757830/

You can get a 30% discount if you enter the code HCCF8. You can probably spend some time on Google to find a better one, but that's the one I found.

Good luck.


----------



## Coe45 (Jul 23, 2012)

Andrew said:


> I failed my written about a week ago, and I'm using JBLearning's JBTest Prep. It has ~100 questions on Airway and Breathing, Cardiology, Trauma, OB & Pediatrics, Medical, and Operations. The questions remind me of the written, so I figure it's worth it.
> 
> http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763757830/
> 
> ...




Sweet! Thank you!


----------



## MochaRaf (Jul 24, 2012)

Milla3P said:


> Google: Emtb.com registry review. 75 question test and it tells you why you're wrong. And it's FREE FREE FREE!!!



That is the website I used to review for my exam as well, I believe it actually helped me quite a bit and I passed my exam without any issues.



code3gyal said:


> yup i guarantee it as well as the site if you dont pass they will refund your money



Your Trini, eh? My fiancé is also from Trinidad and Tobago, very beautiful country and lots of culture! All this talk about Trinidad is making me crave some bake n shark from Maracas or some gyros from d avenue!


----------

